# german shep



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

Here is our german shepherd bogart watching Izzy and our 11 year old shepherd mastiff mix doing what he does best, sleeping, in the background


----------



## rattielove (Feb 3, 2011)

so cute my grandma has a germanshepherd named sadie


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

SO pretty 

Do GSDs shed a lot?


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes, they shed like crazy, year 'round but they are worth it.
That is a beautiful GSD. Who is his breeder (website?)


----------

